# RO Today- Sunday



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2009)

[align=center]






*Ro Today!

My first time doing Sunday's news! 










Happy Birthday to:

Rabbidashery
dropdeadglitter
Pinky

Have a great day!











Someone got a new Mini Rex buck!

Nyx's idea of ''free feeding'', cute picture and video!

What does ''burrito style'' mean?

Visit from the Gender Fairy!











Interesting noise?

Matted fur?

Desexing?

Injured Rabbit!











Stomach trouble

Any ideas why caramel has not binkied?

How much to feed a sick bunny






Advice on breeding Holland Lops!

Someone is getting velveteens!

Confused about colour?

Chewy had babies!






Bunny Blogs!

The following blogs have been updated!

Our Clan...now & always..
Peg's Place- 2009
Basil, Max, Tumnus, Lucy & Friends
NEW LIFE OF STORM

and many more!*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




*
Have a great week guys!*





[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Nov 15, 2009)

Awh thanks for including Caramel.
xoxox


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> Awh thanks for including Caramel.
> xoxox


Your very welcome


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday to my sister, Cinnabunny! She's not on often, but sometimes she comes to check in!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Happy Birthday to my sister, Cinnabunny! She's not on often, but sometimes she comes to check in!


Happy Birthday


----------

